# NEW Bravox CS60K Kevlar 6.5 Component Speakers Set. NEW LOWER PRICE!!!



## vwfamily (Aug 15, 2010)

NEW Bravox CS60K Kevlar 6.5 Component Speakers Set. | eBay
*NEW LOWER PRICE!!!
NEW Bravox CS60K Kevlar 6.5 Component Speakers Set for Sale!​*These are new still in original manufacturer box/packaging. This is a great set of component speakers. Bravox and their speakers often fly under the radar in the car audio world. True car audio enthusiast know about Bravox. This component set sounds as good or better than sets costing 3-4x's as much. They are SQ speakers! I was going to install these in my new car but never got around to it. I paid $169.00 for these in a group buy (see below). Buy these for $150.00 plus shipping (NEW LOWER PRICE). 2 sets available!

SSA Group Buy Pricing (WHAT I PAID!)

See the specs below, BUT most importantly read all the GREAT reviews on this component set:

REVIEWS

BRAVOX WEBSITE

TEST REPORT FROM PERFORMANCE AUTO & SOUND – WWW.PASMAG.COM

SPECS:
6.5" Component Set
Kevlar™ Cone 6.5 midbass
1" Aluminum/silk dome tweeter liquid cooled
4th order acoustical Linkwitz-Riley crossover
Surface/Flush tweeter mounting cups
Polywitch tweeter protection

Z: 4 ohms
SPL: 90 dB/m/2.83v
Power (max/nom): 160/80 watts
Fo (Hz): 60
SD (m²): 0,0133
Qes: 0.70
Qts: 0.60
Vas (liters): 18
Xmax 3

ALL SALES ARE FINAL! NO RETURNS! SHIPPING ONLY IN THE USA!

NEW Bravox CS60K Kevlar 6.5 Component Speakers Set. | eBay


----------

